# French Riviera with Sony NEX-7 + Zeiss Sonnar 24mm f/1.8 and Konica 90mm f/2.8



## romeo085 (Mar 18, 2013)

Here some photos of French Riviera taken with Sony NEX-7 + Zeiss Sonnar 24mm f/1.8 and Konica M-Hexanon 90mm f/2.8
Nex7 is fantastic in manual focus.
Côte d?Azur and Brianza Photos by Romeo Colombo
Greetings


----------

